# PCGH.de: Beatles erstmalig Bestandteil eines Computerspiels



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## jupp009 (2. November 2008)

"Beatles" in "Rockband" _nachspielen_? Genau und Kühe sind Lila, Milch kommt aus dem Tetrapak und Aktienanalysten sind die Engel dieser Erde!


----------



## Jami (2. November 2008)

Kommt Rockband2 für PC??? Meiner Meinung nach ist GH eh besser


----------



## Mosed (2. November 2008)

jupp009 schrieb:


> "Beatles" in "Rockband" _nachspielen_? Genau und Kühe sind Lila, Milch kommt aus dem Tetrapak und Aktienanalysten sind die Engel dieser Erde!



Sinn??


----------



## ultio (2. November 2008)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Sinn??


Der Sinn ist, dass man die Beatles nicht nachspielt, sondern nur kleine Kinder denken sie könnten spielen, eine echte Gitarre in die Hand nehmen und kläglich versagen.


----------



## SlimShady99 (2. November 2008)

ultio schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass man die Beatles nicht nachspielt, sondern nur kleine Kinder denken sie könnten spielen, eine echte Gitarre in die Hand nehmen und kläglich versagen.


andersrum isses auch nicht viel besser. Ich wollte mal bei nem Bekannten Paranoid auf Guitar Hero spielen, doch bin voll nicht klargekommen, da die Griffe ganz andere waren als auf ner echten E-Gitarre^^


----------



## mathal84 (2. November 2008)

ultio schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass man die Beatles nicht nachspielt, sondern nur kleine Kinder denken sie könnten spielen, eine echte Gitarre in die Hand nehmen und kläglich versagen.



hab ich glacht. dann darf ich nichts mehr spielen weil ich es ja im echten Leben auch nicht kann und dort kläglich versage (3d-Shooter, Fifa XX, Strategiespiele...)


----------



## Nielio (2. November 2008)

ultio schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass man die Beatles nicht nachspielt, sondern nur kleine Kinder denken sie könnten spielen, eine echte Gitarre in die Hand nehmen und kläglich versagen.



nix gegebn solche spiele!! so bin ich zu gitarre spielen gekommen 

aber trotzdem sind die übelst unrealistisch


----------



## MomentInTime (2. November 2008)

Nielio schrieb:


> nix gegebn solche spiele!! so bin ich zu gitarre spielen gekommen
> 
> aber trotzdem sind die übelst unrealistisch



Doch, doch ! Solche Spiele betrachte ich als Beleidigung der Gitarristenkunst.


----------



## Mr. Moe (3. November 2008)

Und Colin McRea spiele sind ne Beleidigung des Rally Sports, SSX eine Beleidigigung der Snowboardfaherer usw...

oder wie?

Ich bin erst durch Guitar Hero dazu gekommen bei Liedern richtig auf die Instrumente zu hören um nachzuvollziehen, was die da eigentlich leisten. Menschen die nie ein Instrument in der Hand hatten haben keinen Schimmer was der Gitarrenspieler da eigentlich gerade macht.

Außerdem ist es so ziemlich das beste Partyspiel an ner Konsole das ich kenn!


----------

